
The Green New Deal: The enormous opportunity in shooting for the moon - Glench
https://medium.com/otherlab-news/decarbonization-and-gnd-b8ddd569de16
======
tomohawk
Just consider the source. That's all you need to do.

[https://freebeacon.com/politics/aoc-to-bartend-for-a-day-
to-...](https://freebeacon.com/politics/aoc-to-bartend-for-a-day-to-advocate-
policies-that-closed-former-employer/)

